# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  καλησπερα στην παρεα .

## benenik

ειμαι νεο μελος στην παρεα σας και ηθελα να σας αναφερω καποιο γεγονος που μου εχει συμβει .
Εχω ενα ζευγαρι lovebirds τα οποια ειναι 16 μηνων και στις  3-11 μου εβγαλαν το πρωτο αυγο μετα συνεχισαν και το τελευταιο αυγο (συνολο 5 ) το εβγαλαν στις 13 του μηνος  . Μεχρι προχθες που κοιταγα οταν σηκωνοτανε η θυληκια απο τα αυγα στις 25 του μηνα δεν ειχε σπασει καποιο αυγο, σημερα που ξανακοιταξα γιατι ανησυχησα τα αυγα ηταν 4 και δεν υπηρχε καποιο σημαδι απο σπασμενο αυγο η καποιο νεοσσο .
Μηπως καποιος απο  εσας που εχετε πειρα θα μπορουσε να μου δωσει καποια ερμηνεια τι μπορει να εχει συμβει?
σημ. τα αυγα ποτε δεν τα τσεκαρισα αν ηταν ασπορα γιατι δεν ηθελα να τα πιασω με τα χερια μου.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα Νικόλα. Μάλλον έσπασε και το έφαγαν .

----------

